# fuente regulada con zener con tres salidas



## alecita06 (Feb 29, 2008)

hola, soy principiante en esto publique mi duda en este apartado porq e sobre fuentes, aunque es sencillo.

tengo q diseñar una fuente  que tenga las siguientes salidas para las cargas correspondientes:
+15 v para 75 ohm
-6,2V para 56 ohm-13,2 para 62 ohm
las salidas deben tener un riple meonor o igual 1,2% .
necesito saber que transformador usar, capacitores, resistencias limitadoras y zeners.
yo diseñe un circuito pero no estoy segura.
para los diodos rectificadores puedo usar la primera aproximacion y puedo no tener en cuenta las resistencias dinamicas de los zeners.
la entrada al transformador es 220V 50Hz.

el circuito q diseñe esta en el archivo adjunto.

cuando tengo dos zener en serie, con VPI de 10 uno y de 5 el segundo por ejemplo, ¿  la tension q llega al segundo es Vcc - 10 v(VPI del primer zener)?

gracias.


----------



## alecita06 (Feb 29, 2008)

hola soy quien mando este nuevo tema... vi que varios lo leyeron, si no pueden responder entera mi pregunta... cualquier tipo de aporte me sirviria mucho. al menos necesito saber que pasa con los zener en serie.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 29, 2008)

hola!

En una fuente de 1 amperio sin transformador publicada en este foro te explica como calcularlo. 
Hay un apartado que dice "BUSCAR" en el foro. USALO!


----------



## alecita06 (Feb 29, 2008)

gracias por el dato, pero necesitaba respuestas mas concretas de verdad. no es q no quiera buscar o no haya buscado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

Aqui tienes un esquema general de como es una fuente con diodo zenner y transistor.

Posee una entrada de 24 V y una salida de 9.3V (Los 9.3 V tu los puedes cambiar a gusto, con solo cambiar el zenner) 

R2 es la simulacion de tu consumo, que en este caso es de casi 1 A
C2 y C3 son capacitores de filtro de salida para evitar oscilaciones e inestabilidades
C1 es el filtro de entrada para minimizar el rizado de la fuente
T1 es el transistor que regula la tension y la capacidad de corriente debe ser acorde a tu consumo
El Zenner de 10 V es el que da la referencia de tension y debe ser de 0,7 V mas que la tension deseada (Por la caida sobre el transistor)

El componente mas importante del esquema es *R1*

Si es de valor demasiado bajo, ante una ausencia de carga, deriva demasiada corriente al zenner y lo puede recalentar y/o quemar.

Si es de valor demasiado alto, no polariza correctamente al transistor y con una carga de corriente relativamente alta, ya no lo polariza suficientemente y la tension de salida se cae.

Como se calcula ?:
En base a la ganancia del transistor y a la potencia de disipacion del zenner.

La peor condicion sobre el zenner es sin carga en el transistor, asi que puedes calcular que resistencia limita la corriente sobre este a un valor seguro.
Luego verificas si la corriente que circula en el circuito Fuente-->Resistencia-->Base es suficiente (En base a la ganancia del transistor) como para polarizar este para que "De" la corriente de salida necesaria de tu esquema

Tambien habra que verificar si la disipacion del transistor esta dentro de los parametros "Seguros"

Saludos


----------



## alecita06 (Mar 1, 2008)

gracias por tu respuesta y muy amable por la explicación, pero el problema es que no puedo usar transistores, sólo zeners.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

Si solo puedes emplear Zenner, este es el esquema

El principal componente aparte del zenner que te da la tension regulada es la resistencia R1

El valor debe ser suficientemente grande como para no sobrecargar al zenner ante una falta de consumo, en ese caso toda la corriente que pasa por la resistencia se disipa en el zener
Y debe ser lo suficientemente chica como para poder entregar la corriente necesaria a la carga.

O sea para calcular el valor debes tener una idea de lo que consume tu circuito (Que seria R2)

En este caso la potencia se disipa en la resistencia por lo que habra que verificar su potencia admisible.


----------



## alecita06 (Mar 1, 2008)

FOGONAZO:
disculpa te molesto una vez mas... gracias por ti rta, ese circuito lo entendi bien... pero en el circuito que yo mande tengo difucultades con la excursión negativa, no se si esta bien plateado para sacar de R2 y R3 los voltajes requeridos.
espero puedas ayudarme una vez mas.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

Que modales! vaya grito le has pegado ha fogonazo! Se m'an puesto los pelos de punta.

Vamos a coger el toro por los cuernos y a resolver el problema (teoriaaaaa que guaiiiii, igual cuando terminemos funciona y todo)

Lo primero, y es un toque de atención alecita06, es colocar los valores que sabes sobre el esquema. después se imprime y nos facilita el trabajo.
Ahora me tomo un poco de tiempo para escribir y le tiro al zener del ramal positivo.

Es de suponer que la carga es fija.


----------



## alecita06 (Mar 1, 2008)

perdon si el msj a fogonazo quedo un poco agresivo, no era mi intención.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

Ahí va el primer calculo que puede tener errores y al final se demuestra que hay que plantearse bien las cosas, no puede presentarse un esquema sin tener los valores correctamente colocados, (fallo mio por confiarme)

HAcía tiempo que no calculaba y pasa factura.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

Una vez cenado procedo a la primera parte que es el calculo de los zener y la R limitadora de la parte negativa.
En la siguiente entrega el valor del condensador y el transformador. 

He respetado los datos anteriores para que puedan servir ya que el error que creia habia cometido no es tal. Se podría bajar el valor del rizado para suavizar los componentes pero hay que recalcular todo y paso.

Lo he hecho a mano ya que es más rápido


----------



## alecita06 (Mar 1, 2008)

EL_NOMBRE:
te agradezco muchisimo tu respuesta!


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

Con la imagen el post reeditado anterior y con este queda concluida mi aportación. 
No he podido esmerarme más ya que no es mi estilo. 
Que me haya comportado así es debido a la medicación. La tengo que dejar, este no soy yo.

Espero haber aportado luz donde hay oscuridad y se no haberlo hecho pones una bombilla.

Ale! pagale unas birras a Fogonazo y así quedo en paz con el. 

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

olvide cometar, al ver otro post tuyome ha encendido la bombilla, que tienes que calcular la intensidad máxima no repetitiva que va a necesitar los condensadores para así determinar que diodos o puente hay que poner. 

Es un dato importantísimo.


----------



## alecita06 (Mar 2, 2008)

ahhh ok. gracias!


----------

